# [SOLVED] Can't compile radvd

## redo_fr

Hello,

i have just installed IPv6 on my LAN and i tried to compile radvd but i got an error:

```

emerge radvd

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/radvd-1.2

 * radvd-1.2.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking radvd-1.2.tar.gz to /ext01/tmp/portage/net-misc/radvd-1.2/work

 * Applying radvd-1.1-gnu-source.patch ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying radvd-1.1-parallel-make.patch ...                                                           [ ok ]

am-wrapper: warning: invalid WANT_AUTOMAKE 'latest'; ignoring.

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...                                                  [ !! ]

 * Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /ext01/tmp/portage/net-misc/radvd-1.2/temp/automake.out

 * 

 * ERROR: net-misc/radvd-1.2 failed.

```

The automake.out file says : 

```

***** automake *****

***** PWD: /ext01/tmp/portage/net-misc/radvd-1.2/work/radvd-1.2

***** automake --add-missing --copy --foreign

configure.in:21: version mismatch.  This is Automake 1.10.2,

configure.in:21: but the definition used by this AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE

configure.in:21: comes from Automake 1.9.6.  You should recreate

configure.in:21: aclocal.m4 with aclocal and run automake again.

configure.in: installing `./ylwrap'

```

I tried with versions : 1.0-r1, 1.1 and 1.2, all have failed with same error. I tried on another machine with same result.

So i have downloaded original source code from http://www.litech.org/radvd/

and it compiles.

Any idea?

For information : emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r6-i686-AMD_Duron-tm-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 08 Jun 2009 09:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i586 -pipe"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i586 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="buildpkg distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

PKGDIR="/ext01/Distributions/gentoo/bin_pkg/"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kerberos krb4 ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad memlimit midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntpl ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd prelude python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sasl sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb userlocales vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## booleandomain

It seems similar to bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=270752.

----------

## redo_fr

Hello,

yes this is the same bug.

Resolved with  : 

```
WANT_AUTOMAKE=1.10 emerge -av radvd
```

Thanks,

----------

